

Intel SGX - New CPU instructions for securing software and data (TPM like?) - gizzlon
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_wHUJwViKDaSUV6aUcxR0dPejg/edit?usp=sharing

======
gizzlon
More papers here: [https://sites.google.com/site/haspworkshop2013/workshop-
prog...](https://sites.google.com/site/haspworkshop2013/workshop-program)

I've only skimmed it, but it looks like it's suppose to fulfil some of the
promises of the TPM.

The most important thing to grasp is that the hardware element opens up for
another type of security and control (for good and bad) than software only
approaches.

